# If money were no object...



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 6, 2018)

...what *one* kitchen tool or appliance do you love so much that you would buy one for every (active) member here at Discuss Cooking?

I absolutely love my Wüsthof Classic Cook's Knife. I was able to get mine on a really good deal at a little kitchen goody shop, but if money were no object I'd buy yours even if it wasn't on sale. As a bonus, I would get anyone who likes a longer knife a longer knife. As for me, at 5' 5", the 6-inch knife is just perfect.

So, if you were rich (instead of good-looking  ) and wanted to gift each of us with your to-die-for, absolutely favorite kitchen goody, what can we expect to get from you?


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jul 6, 2018)

Since using it yesterday to do 6 pounds of poppers, I'd get everyone a 4 inch Chefs knife.  What a useful tool it was.  Both in slicing the peppers to spreading the cream cheese.

If not that, then an olive wood spoon.  It is such a pleasure to use.

Maybe not the most expensive items, but they are two of my mainstays.

If I was really dreaming, I'd send a crew to everyones house and build them a custom kitchen.


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 6, 2018)

Hmmm, hard question. Any tool or appliance that I absolutely love might end up being useless or undesirable to someone else. Knives are a good example. What I consider the perfect knife might be too heavy, too long, or just unwieldy to someone whose cooking style differs from mine. Same with saucepans and other cookware. 

I would hate to have people graciously accept my gift while thinking “great, now I have to make room in the garage to store this enormous food processor that I’ll never use,” or “what a lovely hard wood cutting board. Now I need a bigger counter to set it on.” It would be presumptuous of me to assume that just because I love it means that you would too. So I guess I would have to come up with some sneaky question that you all could answer honestly without thinking “well, I’d really like to have x, but I could never ask anyone to buy it for me! It’s so extravagant!” And that’s what I’d get each of you; what you really want or need.

On the other hand, a complete kitchen makeover, complete with new appliances, according to your specifications would be a great thing! (Even then, I’m sure there are some of you out there who would think “I’m perfectly content with my kitchen. I don’t want the bother of getting used to a new one.”)


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 6, 2018)

All of that being said, if I had to choose for other cooks, I’d have to say a complete set of enameled cast iron cookware, from sauce pans and frying pans to Dutch ovens, all sizes. Le Creuset, of course, unless you hate blue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2018)

The OXO Easy Grips smooth edge can opener


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> All of that being said, if I had to choose for other cooks, I’d have to say a complete set of enameled cast iron cookware, from sauce pans and frying pans to Dutch ovens, all sizes. Le Creuset, of course, unless you hate blue.


You know that Le Creuset comes in a rainbow of colors, right? 

Btw, you took my answer [emoji38] I'll take mine in Flame, unless I can get them in a variety of colors. Money is no object, right?


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 6, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> You know that Le Creuset comes in a rainbow of colors, right?
> 
> Btw, you took my answer [emoji38] I'll take mine in Flame, unless I can get them in a variety of colors. Money is no object, right?


I really didn’t know that. I thought it was all blue, like a trademark. And yes you can have flame colored or you can mix and match! And according to the Goddess, no, money is no object!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2018)

Oh no, there's a color for everyone. I couldn't decide, so I have different pieces in several colors, although Flame is my favorite [emoji2]

https://www.lecreuset.com/explore-by-color


----------



## jennyema (Jul 6, 2018)

A Robotcoup


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 6, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Oh no, there's a color for everyone. I couldn't decide, so I have different pieces in several colors, although Flame is my favorite [emoji2]
> 
> https://www.lecreuset.com/explore-by-color


That’s a lot of colors! I kinda like the “truffle” myself.


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 6, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Oh no, there's a color for everyone. I couldn't decide, so I have different pieces in several colors, although Flame is my favorite [emoji2]
> 
> https://www.lecreuset.com/explore-by-color


Wow! They’ve got a bunch of stuff (772 items, to be exact) that are under fifty bucks. More stuff for my wish list!


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 6, 2018)

jennyema said:


> A Robotcoup


  So you would take the Robot Coupe over the Robot Sedan?


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 6, 2018)

jennyema said:


> A Robotcoup


What is a robot coup?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 6, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> What is a robot coup?



The best food processor in the world


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 6, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> What is a robot coup?


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 6, 2018)

jennyema said:


> The best food processor in the world


Two questions, then. Why is it the best, and if it is indeed the best in the world, why haven’t I ever heard of it until now?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Two questions, then. Why is it the best, and if it is indeed the best in the world, why haven’t I ever heard of it until now?



The price suggests it had better be the best.

https://www.amazon.com/Robot-Coupe-R2N-Continuous-Combination/dp/B0089UA1ZC


----------



## roadfix (Jul 6, 2018)

I like the rather utilitarian look of that FP.   I bet it performs very well like it should.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2018)

This is a tough one. I don't use small appliances such as a FP, blender, slow cooker, rice cooker, etc. So there's really nothing in that category I'd really want to share. 

How about this: When I hit the jackpot, you are all invited to my house to look over what I have and I'll buy you one of whatever you choose.

In the meantime, if anyone wants to put a sous vide device on the list for me, that'd be great.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...what *one* kitchen tool or appliance do you love so much that you would buy one for every (active) member here at Discuss Cooking?
> 
> I absolutely love my Wüsthof Classic Cook's Knife. I was able to get mine on a really good deal at a little kitchen goody shop, but if money were no object I'd buy yours even if it wasn't on sale. As a bonus, I would get anyone who likes a longer knife a longer knife. As for me, at 5' 5", the 6-inch knife is just perfect.
> 
> So, if you were rich (instead of good-looking  ) and wanted to gift each of us with your to-die-for, absolutely favorite kitchen goody, what can we expect to get from you?


 I have (and LOVE) that exact knife, 6" size is perfect for me also (I am a bit shorter can I get the height instead? LOL).


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 6, 2018)

Glad you brought that up Andy. 

 I'd get everyone an *Anova Sous Vide*. I don't use mine often but when I do I'm very glad to have it. For me, the way it cooks a Tri Tip so perfectly from end to end, it's worth every penny. Another plus is it takes up very little storage room.
*WOW..I see that Walmart now has them for $50 !!!*
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sous-Vid...7607&wl11=online&wl12=850910132&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> ...*WOW..I see that Walmart now has them for $50 !!!*
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sous-Vid...7607&wl11=online&wl12=850910132&wl13=&veh=sem




Kayelle, that's a good price but it's NOT an Anova.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 6, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Kayelle, that's a good price but it's NOT an Anova.




Shoot, I see that now Andy. I thought it was too good to be true.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 7, 2018)

msmofet said:


> I have (and LOVE) that exact knife, 6" size is perfect for me also (I am a bit shorter *can I get the height instead?* LOL).


No!  Once upon a time I was 5' 6 3/4" tall. Age and gravity have done their evil deed on me. I'm still trying to adjust to being shorter - and very thankful that Himself built me the step stool that is just right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 7, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Oh no, there's a color for everyone. I couldn't decide, so I have different pieces in several colors, although Flame is my favorite [emoji2]
> 
> https://www.lecreuset.com/explore-by-color




I must have everything they have in Amethyst


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 7, 2018)

Steve Kroll said:


>




That one can put holes in swiss cheese...any cheese really...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 7, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Two questions, then. Why is it the best, and if it is indeed the best in the world, why haven’t I ever heard of it until now?




Unless you have worked in a restaurant or cafeteria kitchen it is unlikely you have heard of Robo coupe, many of us wish we could afford one for home use.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 7, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I really didn’t know that. I thought it was all blue, like a trademark. And yes you can have flame colored or you can mix and match! And according to the Goddess, no, money is no object!



Lot's of colors. Most of mine are Flame. A couple are black. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Jul 7, 2018)

So CG, should we PM you with our addresses, so you can give us all one of those knives?

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 7, 2018)

Sorry, *CD* dear, but this is a wishing thread. And the qualifier was IF I were rich. I'm not rich - and neither is Himself. However, if I fall into a hole and find a pile of money, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 7, 2018)

Back in the early 60's there was a TV show called "The Millionaire."  A mysterious rich stranger who affected the lives of those he chose.  Today, it would have to be titled "The Billionare."  Mark Zukerberg can reach me here.


----------



## Rascal (Jul 7, 2018)

I have a food processed that I've had since I can remember, picked up a second hand one from a yard sale somewhere, it's been good for spares. I use it all the time, from mincing meat to making tomato sauce or plum sauce. I have a couple of modern ones as well, but I always go back to old faithful. It processes about 1 litre at a time.

Russ


----------



## phinz (Aug 5, 2018)

I'd gift everybody with the same old-school KitchenAid Pro 6qt. that I have, from the era before the internals ate themselves for dinner. This thing is a workhorse.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 5, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...what *one* kitchen tool or _*appliance*_ do you love so much that you would buy one for every (active) member here at Discuss Cooking?



_IF_ I were to fall into all the money in the world ... 

I would want to re-model each of your kitchens to your hearts desire.

Pro-style Range 
(I'd like a dual-fuel range --- electric for baking with convection)
Sub Zero 
Top of the line dishwasher
AND
a great Stand-Up Freezer for over flow
(gorgeous countertops & backsplashs, sinks, taps, lighting ...)

Aaahhhhh, wouldn't that be wonderful?


----------



## caseydog (Aug 5, 2018)

I would probably have to go with a good enameled Dutch Oven, like _LeCreuset_ or _Staub_. They are just so versatile. I could probably survive in the wilderness with a Dutch Oven, some matches and a knife. 

CD


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 5, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I really didn’t know that. I thought it was all blue, like a trademark. And yes you can have flame colored or you can mix and match! And according to the Goddess, no, money is no object!


Mine are more than 40 years old so come in the original orange colour (called "volcanic" these days, I think) with a cream lining. The last time I looked the colours available were Volcanic, Ink, Cerise, "Marseille Blue", Almond, Palm and "Chiffon Pink"!!! 

What would I have if in money was no object? I'd have the wall knocked down between the kitchen and the dining room so I could have a BIG kitchen.

I've moved from a house with a 15 feet by 15 feet kitchen to a house with a kitchen with no room to swing a cat. My stash of ingredients that I don't use every day, my cake decorating paraphernalia, baking tins, etc., live in my bedroom wardrobe and the freezer, washing machine, spare china and preserving pans, pressure cookers and cleaning equipment live in the garage so the car has to live out on the drive.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 5, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Mine are more than 40 years old so come in the original orange colour (called "volcanic" these days, I think) with a cream lining. The last time I looked there were canic, Ink, Cerise, Marseille Blue, Almond, Palm
> and "chiffon pink"



The original orange is only available in "Special Edition" pieces. The new orange is called _Flame_ here in the states, and is the most popular color. LC comes out with Special Edition colors all the time. Some are nice, some are ugly, IMO. 

CD


----------

